

The real conflict behind  and srcset - vetler
http://blog.cloudfour.com/the-real-conflict-behind-picture-and-srcset/

======
WiseWeasel
What I don't get is why the 2x image would ever have a different viewport size
than the 1x. It seems like something no one would ever use, as the layout
would change depending on the user agent's image resolution preference.

In any case, I think both of these solutions are woefully incomplete, and
quite inefficient. Why do we have to maintain lists of file paths for each
resolution of every image when we could take advantage of file naming
conventions in a systematic way and avoid all that work and complexity? Sets
of images invariably share almost exactly the same file name and the
variations are largely standardized for any given web page (all 2x images have
"_2x", "@2x", "@2", etc.); surely we can use that to our advantage.

